# Dwarf Puffers and Apple Snails



## isu712 (Feb 8, 2008)

For those of you who keep DPs, how do you think they would get along with an apple snail? I know they eat snails, but would they really go after one that is as big as they are? Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

I have seen them harass a larger mystery snail. Not kill but harass and make the snail retreat.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

they might not kill it right away but they will definately pick at it mercilessly until it is too weak to carry on


----------



## isu712 (Feb 8, 2008)

Good to know, thanks.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I have had my DPs attack a pond snail that was twice as big as the fish. They took bites out of the snail head until it died. :sorry: Apologies in advance if this story is too gross.


----------



## isu712 (Feb 8, 2008)

No, it wasn't too gross. I'm just glad I found out before I tried to put the two together.


----------



## MTechnik (Feb 17, 2005)

I believe the puffers call that "a rolling all you can eat buffet" that closes after a week or two.


----------

